# Commuter / Urban: Alternative Schutzbleche



## likekiel (8. Juli 2018)

Moin,
ich habe echte Schwierigkeiten passende Schutzbleche für mein Urban 5.0 zu finden. Am liebsten hätte ich festmontierte. Aber die Bohrungen sind nicht gerade standard an diesem Rad.
Hinzu kommt, dass die Radgroße 27,5" ist. Ich finde jedoch nur 28" Bleche.

Canyon will oder kann mir die Schutzbleche leider nicht einzelnd verkaufen, daher hoffe ich nun auf eure Erfahrungen, gerne auch mit Fotos.


----------



## mohlo (8. Juli 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-urban-4-0-5-0.780353/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## likekiel (8. Juli 2018)

Danke, der Titel wurde leider sehr allgemein gehalten.


----------



## likekiel (10. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mir gestern die SKS Velo Urban 42 gekauft. Das billigste was ich finden konnte um einfach mal drauf los zubasteln.

Die Bastelei hat sich jedoch erübrigt. Die beiden Schutz"bleche" lassen sich mit den beiliegenden Winkeln ohne _größere_ Probleme an die vorhandenen Bohrungen montieren.

Spezifische Probleme aufgrund des kleinen XS Rahmens:
Der Radabstand ist so gering, dass das vordere Schutzblech beim Lenken und gleichzeitigen Tretens angestuppst werden könnte.
Das hintere Blech kann aufgrund des kurzen Sattelrohres gerade noch unten mit einem Gummi befestigt werden. Das Rohr hätte keinen cm kürzer sein dürfen.
Die kürzeste beigelegte Schraube ist noch zu lang für das kurze Gewinde im Querrohr hinten und muss mit einer Mutter (2 liegen bei) aufgestockt werden (Das dürfte auf alle Rahmengrößen zutreffen).

Da das hintere Schutzblech noch recht lang nach hinten raus ragt, ist es recht wabbelig. Vielleicht behelfe ich mir dort noch mit einer Metallstrebe, die es für das Set zu kaufen gibt.

Es ist vielleicht nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber mit 12 € sicherlich die günstigste und wenn ich hier über die vielen Eigenbauprojekte lese wohl auch die einfachste. 
Vorteil für mich: Da es Steckbleche sind, brauche ich sie nur bei schietwetter dran haben, der vordere Steckwinkel ist zudem unter der Gabel und fällt somit kaum auf.


----------



## HeribertHansen (11. Juli 2018)

Kannst du bitte ein paar Bilder machen ??


----------



## likekiel (11. Juli 2018)

Klar, wollte ich nachreichen:


----------



## MysticT (18. Juli 2018)

likekiel schrieb:


> Klar, wollte ich nachreichen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 751136 Anhang anzeigen 751137 Anhang anzeigen 751138



Krass, welche Farbe ist das denn??


----------



## likekiel (18. Juli 2018)

Das ganz normale Petrol, schlechter Weißabgleich auf den Fotos.


----------



## oliver7701 (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich hätte die Originalen Commuter 5.0 Bleche in neu (ohne die beiden Gepäckbügel) abzugeben


----------



## likekiel (9. Dezember 2018)

Was willst denn dafür haben?


----------



## cadoham (8. Januar 2019)

Bleche verkauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver7701 (14. Januar 2019)

sorry, jetzt erst gesehen. schreib mir zu den blechen am besten eine pn, dann regeln wir das


----------



## bjoernemann (21. Januar 2019)

Die EDGE AL von SKS scheinen auch zu passen; zumindest werden sie hier, an einem Commuter verbaut, beworben 

https://www.sks-germany.com/en/products/edge-al-56/


----------



## HeribertHansen (22. Januar 2019)

Hab die EGDE AL an meinem Urban 8.0 verbaut. Vorne passen alle Befestigungen. Hinten sind die Streben zu kurz um sie an den original Löchern zu befestigen. An der oberen Befestigung sind am Rahmen überhaupt keine Löcher. Habe das provisorisch mit Kabelbindern befestigt bis meine Wingees geliefert werden.
https://www.herkelmannbikes.com/shop/wingee/wingee-canyon-urban/#cc-m-product-15093709322
Für 40€ sind die EDGE aber sehr gut verarbeitet. Wenn man sie vernünftig befestigen könnte würde ich sie dran lassen.


----------



## oliver7701 (24. Januar 2019)

Einen originalverpackten Canyon-Satz (ohne die Gepäckstangen) habe ich noch. Also das vordere und Hintere blech, jeweils mit den beiden Befestigungsstangen. Neupreis ist 94 EUR. Ich würde es für 40 EUR zzgl. Versand abgeben


----------



## Masor (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo Oliver,

Ich würde den Schutzblechsatz gerne Kaufen.
Denkst du er passt an ein Urban 7.0 ?

Lg


----------



## oliver7701 (5. Februar 2019)

Hi Masor, gerne. Der Rahmen müsste die gleichen Ösen haben. Ich kann es jedoch nicht garantieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masor (5. Februar 2019)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Hi Masor, gerne. Der Rahmen müsste die gleichen Ösen haben. Ich kann es jedoch nicht garantieren.


Ok wie machen wir es mit der Bezahlung ? Paypal ? Lg


----------



## oliver7701 (5. Februar 2019)

Masor schrieb:


> Ok wie machen wir es mit der Bezahlung ? Paypal ? Lg



cool, s. PN


----------



## Masor (21. Februar 2019)

Hi Oli,

Mit etwas Anpassung perfekt.

Danke Nochmal


----------



## reflux (15. September 2020)

HeribertHansen schrieb:


> Hab die EGDE AL an meinem Urban 8.0 verbaut. Vorne passen alle Befestigungen. Hinten sind die Streben zu kurz um sie an den original Löchern zu befestigen. An der oberen Befestigung sind am Rahmen überhaupt keine Löcher. Habe das provisorisch mit Kabelbindern befestigt bis meine Wingees geliefert werden.
> https://www.herkelmannbikes.com/shop/wingee/wingee-canyon-urban/#cc-m-product-15093709322
> Für 40€ sind die EDGE aber sehr gut verarbeitet. Wenn man sie vernünftig befestigen könnte würde ich sie dran lassen.



Hast du da zufällig (noch) Fotos von?


----------



## HeribertHansen (16. September 2020)

Ne Hab ich leider nicht.

Habe mittlerweile auf die Originale von Herkelmann umgerüstet.


----------



## reflux (16. September 2020)

HeribertHansen schrieb:


> Ne Hab ich leider nicht.
> 
> Habe mittlerweile auf die Originale von Herkelmann umgerüstet.


Das ist dann das Set für 130€ oder?


----------



## HeribertHansen (17. September 2020)

Die 27.5 " Ausführung ist momentan nicht lieferbar.
Musste seinerzeit ja auch 8 Monate warten. Deswegen damals die EDGE Al.


----------



## fred-funkel (25. Juli 2021)

Servus, hab auch ein 5.0 Commuter (2020). wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann sind die Herklemann wieder lieferbar, aber stolzer Preis. Passen denn die
Hebie Wingee Fender Rack System Set?​
ohne viel rumgeschraube?


----------

